# Lawn sprayer v2.0 build



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Started fabrication on another lawn sprayer this afternoon. Almost done with mock up moving to final welding.

Scag 61"
80" boom
35 gallon tank
All the standard stuff

Need to figure out an activation button and wiring.


----------



## BaggerVance (Jul 10, 2018)

When I built my ride on sprayer I started with a toggle switch for my pump. I found it a little difficult to start and stop while also stopping the machine or coming into corners. I ended up doing a foot switch instead, it's the instant on/off and it keeps your hands free to drive.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

@BaggerVance can you send a link of the switch you used?


----------



## BaggerVance (Jul 10, 2018)

https://www.dashswitches.com/products/heavy-duty-weatherproof-momentary-push-button-switch

Something along these lines.


----------



## BaggerVance (Jul 10, 2018)

This is what I came up with. I think it works great. I found out that if you are spraying fertilizer it is a must that you wash the machine completely after. The boom on the front mists it up pretty good and I typically don't run over 30psi.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Looks good, I will do some research on the foot controls.

Ordered a 120# JRCO fertilizer spreader today, should be here in a couple days and then I will finish the modular mount design.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Need to modify the brackets but part 3 is done


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Nice. Did you get the sprayer finished up?


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Gilley11 said:


> Nice. Did you get the sprayer finished up?


Not yet, need to rework the brackets so everything works together wanted to get the spreader on since those brackets will be there all the time.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Frame v1.0 is done, I have a feeling I will need to make some tweaks once it is up and running.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


>


Your wife is going to be :evil: when you sneak that laundry basket back into the house. :lol:


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> Need to modify the brackets but part 3 is done


Man that's one nice spreader!!!!


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> 95mmrenegade said:
> 
> 
> > Need to modify the brackets but part 3 is done
> ...


Thanks, I used it this week and found out a few things.

1) set the gate on #15 will lay 50# of fertilizer before you know the setting is wrong.
2) you need to be cautious going up and down hill, cant go too fast
3) distribution looks pretty solid out of the box


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Slowly mocking it up.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

So the chassis is all buttoned up but need to work on the wiring. Hooked up a temporary switch to spray today ( Humic Acid, RGS and Bifen ). Still have a steep learning curve, if I had a flat lot it would he one thing, I have one hill on the side of my house that is challenging to mow and spray.


----------



## Dave (May 5, 2018)

I want to do something similar to this. What led you to pick the JRCO spreader over the Spyker or Lesco?? are you happy with it?? thanks!


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Are you interested in selling your version 1.0 push sprayer?


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Dave said:


> I want to do something similar to this. What led you to pick the JRCO spreader over the Spyker or Lesco?? are you happy with it?? thanks!


I heard rumors the lesco truckster has a bad motor that burns up frequently. The spyker is a nice choice, roughly the same cost. Went JRCO because they have a few accessories that use the same bar. So far I am happy.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Bermuda_Triangle said:


> Are you interested in selling your version 1.0 push sprayer?


Yes it will be sold, bad news is someone has already asked and committed.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Update on the lawn sprayer.

I am thinking about moving it to the back of a tractor in a 3 point hitch platform I found in one of my garages. The platform will be able to be tilted backwards slightly to maximize the fluid in the tank. For a normal flat yard the zero turn would be fine but my front slope is challenging.


----------

